# 28 Yr Old Man Accused Of Killing Teen Ex- Girlfriend



## Zuleika (Oct 5, 2018)

DAYTON — The death of 17-year-old LaShonda Childs has been “devastating” for her mother, and her family hopes that other women will avoid a similar fate.

“It’s very devastating,” Nina Childs, LaShonda’s mother, said. “It’s something that will be devastating for the rest of my life.”

*Goodwin and LaShonda started dating last September, according to Nina. Shortly after, LaShonda realized Goodwin was not 20, as he initially told her, and Goodwin started showing concerning behavior.*

Around January and February, *Goodwin bit LaShonda hard enough to draw blood, according to Nina. *

She said *Goodwin would also steal LaShonda’s phones and harass LaShonda and her family.*

*“He was the type of guy who would call you 70 times a day,” Nina said. “Nonstop. It was aggravating as well as annoying and scary.”*

Even after they broke up, Goodwin continued to reach out to LaShonda.

“She was really in the process of leaving,” said her brother, Jaylon Childs.





Lashonda Childs



*LaShonda filed for a protection order, but Nina said it was never served because Goodwin kept avoiding it.*

Nina also said that her daughter eventually confided in her about how Goodwin treated her.

*“LaShonda told me, ‘You know mom he made me walk from our house to his house with a gun pointed at my back. I was scared for my life as well as my family’s life,’” Nina said. *

Nina said she first knew something was wrong Tuesday when police knocked on her door and asked if everything was alright.

“I said, ‘Well as far as I know. Why are you here?’” Nina said.

Police told her that LaShonda had been in an altercation, but didn’t say that she was shot or mention Goodwin.

Nina began calling LaShonda, but couldn’t get an answer.

“I’m still not thinking that my child was shot,” she said.

Shortly after, detectives arrived and asked Nina if she knew what happened between LaShonda and Goodwin.

“I told them there was a protection order in place,” Nina said. “The basic reason was that she did not want to date him.* He had posted lots of things on Facebook that he would kill her.”*
At that point, detectives told Nina that her daughter had been shot and took her to Grandview Medical Centre.

When they arrived, Nina said she had to take a moment before seeing LaShonda.

“I couldn’t see my child like that,” she said. “I just couldn’t do it at that moment.”

Nina called Jaylon and told him what had happened to his sister.

“I was at Walmart shopping,” he said. “I left the cart where it was, dropped everything and headed straight to the hospital.”
*
When Nina went back to see LaShonda, she said she knew her daughter was dead.

“It was very obvious,” she said. “Looking at her I knew she had already died.”*

“It was hard,” Jaylon said. “I’d seen her in the hospital before, but nothing like that.”

Around 1:20 a.m., Nina received a call from Grandview and told LaShonda had died.

Both Nina and Jaylon said they hope Goodwin spends the rest of his life in prison with no chance at parole. 

“Whatever happens to him, I can’t get my sister back,” Jaylon said. “As long as justice is served, there may be some peace.”

He also hopes that other women don’t go through the same thing his sister did.

“I just want to tell all the young girls, all the females, families, friends, if you see the signs, don’t ignore them,” Jaylon said. “Do what you got to do. Use the resources. There’s too many out here not to.”

Family of Dayton shooting victim want justice to be served


----------



## Zuleika (Oct 5, 2018)

This is so sad and infuriating. I feel like her parents failed her. They knew he was much, much older and they knew he was abusing her. smh


----------



## Zuleika (Oct 5, 2018)

Of course his father is defending him 




Trendell Goodwin’s father said that the death of LaShonda Childs is a tragedy for both families.

Goodwin was charged with two counts of murder, three counts of felonious assault and illegally discharging a firearm in the shooting death of 17-year-old Childs.

“*It’s a very bad tragedy for both families,” said Goodwin’s father, who asked that we not publish him name. “More so for her family because she lost her life.”*

*Goodwin’s father said he’s upset and grieving, even though he knows it doesn’t compare to the loss suffered by Childs’ family*

He did have a message for them though.

*“I’m sorry for your loss,” he said*.  “It’s too late to say I wish things could have been different.”

A Dayton Municipal Court document obtained Thursday said* Goodwin fired “multiple rounds from a firearm into the passenger compartment* of a 2006 Chevy Impala.” *Childs’ family said she was hit three times.*

Dayton police *reports from the last year showed almost a dozen incidents between Goodwin and Childs.*

*“There’s two sides to every story,” said Goodwin’s father. *

*He said that his son, who he spoke to about once a month, told him that Childs’ boyfriend once pulled a gun on him.*

Still he knows a lot of people have a very different opinion of his son.

*“He’s not an angel, but he’s not a devil,” Goodwin’s father said. “He’s not public enemy number one.”* 

*Goodwin’s father is not asking for people to forget Childs’ death. He is asking people to reserve judgment.*

*“I believe that anyone that commits a crime should be punished in one capacity or another,” he said. “If it’s proven that he did it, he deserves to be punished.”
*
https://www.whio.com/news/local/tre...edy-for-both-families/MFt24mJeYzNMx32V17N3HP/


----------



## Zuleika (Oct 5, 2018)

Zuleika said:


> *Goodwin’s father said he’s upset and grieving*
> 
> *“There’s two sides to every story,” said Goodwin’s father. *
> 
> ...


----------



## 1QTPie (Oct 5, 2018)

His father had me crying mad last night. This was a 17 year old CHILD.   Your *ugly*, psychotic, selfish son is guilty. He's guilty.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 5, 2018)

I am absolutely beyond horrified by this tragedy.

The father of the psycho must be in some SERIOUS DENIAL or he is the same as his son.  I understand that parents of children who do heinous, violent crimes grieve for real the loss of their fantasy of their child, but I feel it is so disrespectful to families of those just killed to insist to the world what a wonderful child their kid was otherwise. 

 How much did her family know?  It sounded like she didn't let them (her mom)  in on what she was suffering (for fear for their lives as well) until almost the end/too late.  That needs to be a part of the message to women, girls also that you must let someone know.  

As someone who has been a terrifying situation, I know that your world becomes consumed with your fear of that person as you try to rationalize/normalize things that would otherwise look insane to the outside world.  It can be so difficult to go others (depending on your level of abuse), but women/girls need to learn to speak up and let others help the first time things seem off.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 5, 2018)

..... deleted


----------



## Cheleigh (Oct 5, 2018)

I hope and pray that my daughter feels like she can come to me and her dad with this sort of situation so we can shoot the ** dead ourselves. 

My heart aches for this family. I'm sure she didn't let her fam know the severity of the situation, because she was afraid and confused. That's what these dudes rely on--fear and confusion.


----------



## lesedi (Oct 5, 2018)

Two sides to every story? Boyyyyyyyy


----------



## 1QTPie (Oct 8, 2018)

I learned a little bit more about this case via her Snaps and Facebook lives. Her parents failed her tremendously.   This girl, at the time of her death, had two businesses, a house, was in school to get her GED and was trying to get rid of him.  They had a horribly toxic relationship where they broke up and got back together many times. She's bragged on her social medias about beating him up.  Laughed about him snatching her bald.  They cheated on one another constantly. It was doomed from the moment he lied about his age (told her that he was 20.)  They were terrible for one another and unfortunately for her, he followed through with his threats to kill her. She clearly had a bad relationship with her mother and none with her father. 

Once again this proves what we all know. This GIRL had her professional home life together.  But emotionally, she was still a child.  She let this leech in  (no car, no home, no education) and he didn't leave. They thought it was normal to abuse and harm one another. All of  this is online.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 8, 2018)

@1QTPie 

Wow thx for adding to whole picture. I guess that is why his father said there were two sides. However, of course, no one is going to overlook boyfriend's age and not expect better from him. I wonder what caused him to be like that...was he like that in all his relationships? Very toxic and tragic for both of them. I wish both families could have had the foresight to intervene sooner.


----------



## nysister (Oct 9, 2018)

This poor child. Black failure by all parties except the girl.


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 9, 2018)

I have so much to say. I don't even know where to begin.

For some reason, the way the story was written felt cold to me...like although her mother and brother were interviewed their words seemed empty. I don't know why I got that feeling reading the article. The article also said there was no protective order because the guy had dodged them, but then her mother told the detective that there was one in place? Which was it? And her brother just letting this dude abuse his sister? Scratching my head at this...this child was 17. Not an adult, no matter what she had.

Then the dad said he talked to his son ONCE A MONTH! There you have it folks...he prob wasn't around to raise his son but wants to support him once the damage is done. GTHFOHWTBS.

This ugly vermin of a dude knew he couldn't get a grown woman as pretty as this young girl was, and treat her the way he was treating this child. SMH. My soul cries.


----------



## Zuleika (Oct 10, 2018)

It concerns me that this child is being held to a standard of emotional and relationship management she was simply too young to have developed. How domestic abuse was approached between the pair of them is a very difficult topic. What actually happened? She wrote jokey messages relating to this, which may actually say that she didn’t grasp the seriousness of her victimhood, or it may be a childish way of processing a situation she was not quite able to comprehend. Regardless of what a 17 year old *child* says, when a 28 year old *man* beats her, this is a problem; I cannot present it to be a "She gave as good as she got" interaction.

I really don’t get how people are seeing “two sides” here, from the very minute she met him, she was a victim; she was underage. A grown man lying to a child about his age in order to start a sexual relationship. He preyed on her and then proceeded to abuse her until he took her life. What two sides are there?


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 10, 2018)

@Zuleika   Yes, thank you for stating that in that way. You are absolutely correct in saying that there were no "two sides" in this horror story.  

For my part I was saying how the abuser's father tried to justify his son's actions by claiming he felt there were two sides likely due to her behavior, but like you I was saying that his age over that girl made him solely culpable. This poor girl did not stand a chance with any of these adults in her life.

I do not know if the dad is just as crazy/evil or if he is truly in denial.

There are too many inconsistencies in this story tho as someone else pointed out.


----------

